# Which Performance Center auto?



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I love Smith's Performance Center firearms, especially the semi autos. I have a PC945 that I love. I'm looking to buy either a PC1911 or a PC952. I'm leaning toward the 1911 because they're my favorite. However, I already have 16 1911s.

I have a bunch of 9mms as well, as well as a couple high end Sigs. I like the 952, as I have handled one before. I never shot one however.

For those that have more experience with the two of them, which would you recommend and why? Thanks.

Links to the different models. I'm not even sure which 1911 or 952 I would get.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15714&isFirearm=Y

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15714&isFirearm=Y

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15714&isFirearm=Y

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15714&isFirearm=Y


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well they are very good range pistols and that's what they where designed for. I looked them all over and I would get the model SKU:170261. I don't care for long slides and a 9mm in a 41oz gun would be like shooting .22s. Of corse if I had 16 1911's already I would buy a good revolver. That's just me. Good luck with what ever you decide on.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Well they are very good range pistols and that's what they where designed for. I looked them all over and I would get the model SKU:170261. I don't care for long slides and a 9mm in a 41oz gun would be like shooting .22s. Of corse if I had 16 1911's already I would buy a good revolver. That's just me. Good luck with what ever you decide on.


Thanks. I like the 1911 as well. I actually like the black Melonite finish as I have many stainless models already. As far as revolvers go, I have too many as it is.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the 9mm 952-2 which I purchased new. Everyone rants and raves on the accuracy and mine is accurate, but honestly, not as accurate as my Walther P99 which costs $1000 less. Don't get me wrong, it's a "keeper" mostly because the tolerances are so tight along with the excellent finish and overall appearance/design. I researched for pro's and con's on the M952 before my purchase, but one thing I missed, it only has a nine round magazine and aftermarket front sights are near impossible to find, if at all. My initial plan was to use it for competition. But the nine round magazine is a drawback, not to mention it is SAO. I should also mention, the trigger is the best I've ever pulled @ 3 lbs and crisp. I hope this helps in your decision. Oh, I forget to tell you I had to send it back to S&W due to a machining flaw inside the slide that wasn't found until I broke it down. I've been reading (if one can believe everything you read on the net) that S&W quality control has been slipping in the PC factory. Someone slipped on mine.

An update: After a range visit with my 952, I experienced many "fail to fire" or "light strikes". The firing pin left no marks on the primer. It would fire after I recocked the hammer and hit the primer a second time. I know it wasn't the ammo, because I tried a Glock 19 and the rounds fired everytime. It is going back to S&W for repair AGAIN. With that model, one can say, looks are not everything.


----------

